
Ask HN: What's your website? I'll do a video review of it - jadlimcaco
Just started a new service where I do 5 minute website reviews, giving feedback on design, content and UX.<p>Comment with your URL below that you want me to review.<p>I&#x27;ll review the first 5 sites posted.<p>--------------------<p>EDIT: Since a few people have asked, here is the URL for SiteSesh: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sitesesh.com&#x2F;<p>--------------------<p>EDIT EDIT: Seems like there are more people interested in a review. You can purchase a review on the site which would be appreciated :) or you can wait until I get through these reviews, and I might just give you feedback directly here on the comments.<p>Use the coupon <i>STARTUP</i> for 20% off a review. Thanks HN!
======
frading
Hello and thanks a lot, I always appreciate those kind of initiatives. If you
have not yet been flooded with requests, here are both my web apps:
[https://www.printmosaic.com](https://www.printmosaic.com) and
[https://www.everytimehq.com](https://www.everytimehq.com)

Many thanks in advance!

~~~
jadlimcaco
Good stuff. You just missed out the free reviews but you can always order a
review ([http://sitesesh.com](http://sitesesh.com)), and with a coupon code,
it goes down to $8 :)

------
jadlimcaco
If you want to see previous reviews I've done, here's the Youtube channel.
[https://www.youtube.com/c/sitesesh1](https://www.youtube.com/c/sitesesh1)

Also, here's our website if you want more information.
[http://sitesesh.com/](http://sitesesh.com/)

------
iigres
I know you said first five, but if you think there is at least a little chance
to do more here is my web app [http://bgpatterns.com/](http://bgpatterns.com/)

Thanks)

------
fcanela
I liked it and for $10 I will for sure use it in the future.

One little "problem" is that my sites are sometimes in spanish, but for I
would accept a design-only review in that case.

~~~
jadlimcaco
Thanks for the feedback. I've reviewed a site that wasn't in English before.
I'm on Google Chrome and I use the translate feature.

------
jfoster
Seems like I'm too late for the first 5, but if you do decide to do more:
[http://bulkresizephotos.com](http://bulkresizephotos.com)

------
winslow
[http://www.thebrewoutlet.com](http://www.thebrewoutlet.com)

While we are at it... what is your website url or are you youtube based?

~~~
jadlimcaco
I'll review your site :)

My website URL is [http://sitesesh.com](http://sitesesh.com)

Reviews are all posted on Youtube unless they select private on the review
checkout screen.

~~~
jadlimcaco
Interesting. If you find the article, send me a link please.

~~~
winslow
Ahh Boom! Google Fu pays off.

[http://blog.ramen.is/design/we-lost-a-customer-this-is-
how-w...](http://blog.ramen.is/design/we-lost-a-customer-this-is-how-we-found-
out)

~~~
jadlimcaco
Ahh, good find :)

------
denizozger
Just in case you still need another site to review:
[http://www.mosttalked.com/](http://www.mosttalked.com/)

~~~
jadlimcaco
You just missed out!

------
henryscala
Thank you. My website is [http://www.qinmishu.org](http://www.qinmishu.org)

------
Gilly_LDN
[https://theapp.co.uk](https://theapp.co.uk) This would interest me Jadli

~~~
jadlimcaco
Here's your review. Hope the feedback helps.
[http://youtu.be/ad5zry0x7Wg](http://youtu.be/ad5zry0x7Wg)

1\. Adding more pictures of the actual app would greatly increase credibility
of the website. Right now the website doesn't even look like it's done. It is
greatly lacking in content. Users want to see what they will be joining before
they join.

2\. I would suggest using better panoramic pictures for the rotating banner.
It looks stretched out and pixelated. With the current content, I would
consider condensing the whole website into one page.

~~~
Gilly_LDN
Thanks for doing that Jadli

------
jozi9
Why not review a few more?:)

[http://www.storycards.co](http://www.storycards.co)

~~~
jadlimcaco
We'll see... Maybe if enough people ask ;)

------
darrelld
Sure why not: [http://darrelld.com/](http://darrelld.com/)

~~~
jadlimcaco
Cool, I'll review your site later today.

------
buyfromfarm
I am also too late. [http://buyfrom.farm](http://buyfrom.farm)

------
justinsoong
[https://www.invitespring.com](https://www.invitespring.com)

~~~
jadlimcaco
Looks like a cool service. You are the last website to be reviewed!

~~~
justinsoong
woot thanks! it's my MVP, would really appreciate the feedback!

~~~
jadlimcaco
Here's your SiteSesh review.
[http://youtu.be/iEn77zXmD44](http://youtu.be/iEn77zXmD44)

1\. Great overall first impression! Lovely logo, banner, and custom made
images! The sections are spaced evenly and the content was well thought out.

2\. I would make the "Live Demo" link (the one in the middle), into a button
and make it more appealing. It was losing attention next to the other well
designed sections.

3\. Consider using a different image for the other sections.

------
miguelxt
Please [https://textingpal.com](https://textingpal.com)

------
nicholas73
[http://sudokuisland.com](http://sudokuisland.com)

~~~
jadlimcaco
Will be reviewing this site as well.

------
ashleyp
Brilliant idea!

~~~
jadlimcaco
Thank you!

